# Galaxy of Fireworks Rasboras?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone have this species yet? I have my eye on some and I'm wondering how hardy they are and what type of water parameters will do them justice.

I recently purchased 6 Rasbora espi and added them to my 10 gallon tank with ADA AS and pressurized CO2 and three of them have died so far. I'm not sure if the PH is too low for them, I have turned the CO2 down. It's so hard to judge the parameters in this tank due to the aqua soil, the plants are very happy, but not sure about the fish.

If anyone has the new species of Rasboras (Galaxy of Fireworks), I'd love to hear from you.

Many thanks!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/scape/32005-microrasbora-galaxy.html?highlight=galaxy

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-microrasbora-sp-galaxy.html?highlight=galaxy

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...king-for-galaxy-rasbora.html?highlight=galaxy


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I got some from Tom of NJAS. He bought some from a friend, then realized they wouldn't get any larger and would get eaten by his fish- so I brought home 12. They are quite nice, not as bright as some pictures I've seen, but not as dull as others. They have colored up from the colors they were in the bag.
I brought them home sunday, so I'll have to let you know how they do. As of right now, they are fine and beautiful fish. I don't see them schooling. They seem to be a bit of a picky eater, turning their nose up at flake, cyclopeeze, micropellets. I did get them to eat a bit of frozen baby brine.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Picked up 100 of these guys for a group buy that I set up here in the Bay Area and they don't seem to be sensitive at all. All 100 made their trip here from Indonesia without a scratch; just needs some fattening up. They ate on the first night after acclimation and are still doing well. I just used some OSI Ultra flake food (OSI premium flakes with added amounts of spirulina flakes).

Reports from those that picked up these guys from me are the same. They eat almost immediately after being acclimated to their tanks.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

same experience here i have ten of them. They seem to be doing really well.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Same here. Mine were pretty darn skinny and took a couple of days to acclimate. While acclimating they made quick work of all the baby cherry shrimp that were in the same tank. Now they eat anything from crushed flake to algae wafers and are quite fat and sassy.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ibn,
Are you willing to share privately your source so SoCal might try and do the same thing?


----------

